# Security Question



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been reading here..

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-rootkit-of-all-evil-ciq/

And other articles about ciq and HTC spyware. Mostly the CIQ that trevE discovered. I am wondering what ever happened with this, is it still there, I know part of it is... please being me up to speed, thanks! I want to get this shit fixed and my privacy back!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

The most you can do, if your on a sense rom grab his logging app and use that to attempt to disable them or go aosp , personally i don't care lol as much as i like my privacy there is nothing i can personally do about it but i still support TrevE and the work he is doing , because that shiz is all unconstutional imo , "4th amendment rights? No there is no such things when it comes to your cellular devices"


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I forgot about this and I've been on stock for a while now.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

CIQ =/= HTC loggers, totally different ball game


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

So aosp doesn't have it? I found one of the files he mentioned in system.. but I just wanted a way to remove what possibly could. I know these phones share info more than old dumb phones did, just curious.


----------

